# I've forgotten what this is ...



## duncsuss (Jun 1, 2015)

I bought this chunk of nice wood quite a while back, and I'm having trouble finding details of what it is, who sold it to me, and how much I paid ... anyone recognize it? Guesses?

Thanks!

_note: it has "1lb 8oz" written on it with a gold marker pen_


----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 1, 2015)

Camphor ?


----------



## duncsuss (Jun 1, 2015)

ripjack13 said:


> Camphor ?


Thanks, Marc -- but I don't think it's camphor (I don't remember ever buying a piece of camphor.)


----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 1, 2015)

If you did buy it here, I could look around to see if I can find the topic tomorrow.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Sprung (Jun 1, 2015)

The coloring and the grain remind me of Honduran Rosewood, but I could be very wrong about that too.


----------



## duncsuss (Jun 2, 2015)

Sprung said:


> The coloring and the grain remind me of Honduran Rosewood, but I could be very wrong about that too.


Thanks Matt -- given my normal reaction to seeing the words "Honduran Rosewood" (think Pavlov's dogs when they hear the bell) it wouldn't surprise me if that's what this

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 2, 2015)

Well I wont be able to check. My computer died this morning so it would be a pita to check all the posts on my phone....sorry Duncan.


----------



## duncsuss (Jun 2, 2015)

ripjack13 said:


> Well I wont be able to check. My computer died this morning so it would be a pita to check all the posts on my phone....sorry Duncan.


My sympathies (re your computer), hope you're able to recover all your material. I've tried a bunch of searches on the 'for sale' forum without success so far. I'll have another rummage through my PayPal account to see if there are any payments I can't explain and try to cross-reference back here.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (Jun 2, 2015)

I've seen koa that looked like that. I have some.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 2, 2015)

Ok..I looked around at you posts and saw nothing resembling the picture of it...however...Three topics stood out for having goodies sent with the original deal...

http://woodbarter.com/threads/burl-drops.1891/#post-23910

http://woodbarter.com/threads/milo.4295/page-2

http://woodbarter.com/threads/potential-trade-with-duncuss.6221/#post-78299

That's all I can do brother...


----------



## duncsuss (Jun 2, 2015)

ripjack13 said:


> Ok..I looked around at you posts ... That's all I can do brother...


Marc, many thanks for slogging through the old posts looking for this stuff. I hope it means that your computer is working again.


----------



## duncsuss (Jun 2, 2015)

Kevin said:


> I've seen koa that looked like that. I have some.


Gosh, so _*that's*_ where my other piece of this is hiding ... 

Thanks, I'm a bit slow but as was driving into work today I realized I should try sanding it a little to see if it has an aroma that I can recognize.


----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 2, 2015)

duncsuss said:


> Marc, many thanks for slogging through the old posts looking for this stuff. I hope it means that your computer is working again.



Nope....tablet...


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Jun 2, 2015)

Is it possible this was a donated item for an auction? Those threads seem to disappear After the auction is over


----------



## duncsuss (Jun 2, 2015)

JR Custom Calls said:


> Is it possible this was a donated item for an auction? Those threads seem to disappear After the auction is over



Very possible, thanks for suggesting this.

Another thought I had is that it might be something I bought from a person who's no longer a member, not sure if that impacts search results.


----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 2, 2015)

Yep....it does. The topics won't show up. Better to check your pp acount....


----------



## Kevin (Jun 2, 2015)

If you're dead set on knowing what it is, slice off an end grain sliver and send it to @phinds or @Mr. Peet or both. Mark might be able to nail it just looking at it here.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

